# Am I not saying the right things in my interviews?



## spegnato@yahoo.com (May 18, 2011)

I have applied for countless jobs in the medical field, most of them aren't even coding jobs; I'm just trying to get my foot in the door for some more experience in a medical setting.  Right now my current job is processing Prior Authorizations for medications for a Pharmacy Benefit Managing Company, but if offers little or nothing for advancement to coding.

I've been on several interviews but so far have not received a job offer.  I usually mention that my future goal is to become a coder, but is that what is making me lose these offers?  HELP!

--Saundra


----------



## jbrashear (May 18, 2011)

*Future goal*

I think the best path for you to take, if you haven't already, is certification. Whether it be CPC or CCS, you need it before the interview. These are the skills that are invaluable when you go into an interview. They get the attention and respect of most employers. And if an employer does not value them, you do not want to work for them anyway.


----------



## tpontillo (May 18, 2011)

It depends on the position you are applying for.  Most employers dont want to hire someone if that person is going to leave.  If you are applying for a position where they dont have a certified coder (thats most physician offices) they will feel that as soon as you become certified you are going to leave.  Dont tell them that you want to become a coder.  If education comes up just tell them that you are learning more in the healthcare field so you can become a more knowledgeble employee and you will be able to apply that knowledge into your job.  If you are applying for a billing position then the coding classes will help.  Let them know you are taking the classes to keep yourself updated on coding.  Dont tell them you want to be a certified coder.  They may worry that you are going to leave or want more money.


----------



## spegnato@yahoo.com (May 18, 2011)

*Resume help/Am I not saying the right things in my interviews?*

Thanks so much for the advice  Now, since my resume has all of my coding qualifications on it, what would be a good way to edit it for the jobs I apply for that aren't coding jobs, yet still show that I have some knowledge in the medical field? I attached my resume for you to view (would only fit in text format instead of word, so it looks a little scrambled) Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## kristyrodecker (May 19, 2011)

spegnato@yahoo.com said:


> Thanks so much for the advice  Now, since my resume has all of my coding qualifications on it, what would be a good way to edit it for the jobs I apply for that aren't coding jobs, yet still show that I have some knowledge in the medical field? I attached my resume for you to view (would only fit in text format instead of word, so it looks a little scrambled) Any advice would be appreciated!



I have always had good success with my Resume when I was looking for jobs. Now I am a small business owner and notice major differences in Resumes. This is just my adivce, so feel free to disregard it if you wish..........

Parts of your Resume I would change:

QUALIFICATIONS SUMMARY

Medical/Clerical professional experienced working in fast-paced environments demanding strong organizational, technical,
and interpersonal skills. Take this portion and replace it with a more flexible type of Objective.

Example:  Objective:  To obtain a position that utilizes my education and experience of coding and medicine, requires personal responsibility, and encourages growth.


Trustworthy, ethical, and discreet, committed to superior accuracy.  Detail-oriented and  resourceful in completing projects; able to multi-task effectively.   

Remove this from the Resume and use it on your cover letter.


Watch your tenses (-ed; -ing). Make sure you use one or the other, but not both. I personally preffer -ing because it gives the effect that I still have these skills. See below in red

Administrative Support
•	Performed all accounting and general office duties including accounts payable/receivable needed  to operate an electrical contracting business.
•	Developed and implemented a daily work flow plan to ensure all tasks are accomplished.
•	Assured that outgoing mail was processed in timely manner daily.
•	Performing performeddata entry functions that ensuresthat ensured patients’ prior authorization requests for medications arewere carried out in a timely and accurate manner.

Customer Service & Reception
•	Able to communicate professionally and adapt in all interactions with clients and co-workers.
•	Answered multi line phone system while greeting  and greeted clients to ensure quality customer service.

Supervision & Training
•	Trained  new co-workers in proper procedures of  job description(s) and navigation of various computer programs necessary to perform said procedures.

Awards & Recognitions
•	Employee of the month.
•	3 separate awards for excellent test calls.


EMPLOYMENT HISTORY

DATA ENTRY AGENT/FILE CLERK, The CSI Companies/CVS Caremark, 01/2010-present, Salt Lake City, UT. 
CLIENT SERVICES REPRESENTATIVE, Smart, Schofield, Shorter, & Lunceford,  06/2008- 01/2010, Murray UT.  Reason for leaving:  seeking employment in the medical field.  (would remove these and leave for interview discussion)


If you'd like to see  Resume  or cover letter example let me know. The best way to contact me is by using the contact link at the bottom of this page http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/


Good Luck!


----------



## jbrashear (May 19, 2011)

*resume advice*

I'm glad you posted all that, Kristy. I am always on the look-out for resume advice from the people who have to read them. I am getting ready to relocate and it's good to know that my resumes are on track. 

Thanks again!

Janice Brashear, CPC


----------



## spegnato@yahoo.com (May 22, 2011)

The ironic thing is, is that a "career services coordinator" from the school I attended was the one that created this resume for me...and I have always been good at spelling, punctuation, grammar, etc., I can't believe I didn't even notice any of this!  Thanks so much for your input!


----------

